# Best tall buildings of 2014 (CTUBH)



## proverticalfarm (Dec 1, 2014)

I came to this forum looking for more lists like this, but I didn't see the 2014 list posted anywhere.

I included it here for you to take a look!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

All of those really are amazing. 

Not sure why the UN Building is on there since it didn't change its original 1940s design during the reclad. I guess it's that timeless?


----------



## proverticalfarm (Dec 1, 2014)

I believe it's just an overall ranking and not necessarily focusing on new buildings.

This is the winner: 1 Central Park Australia


----------



## lanengons (Dec 2, 2014)

me too,I believe it's just an overall ranking and not necessarily focusing on new buildings.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

I would rank Shanghai Tower as the #1 of 2014.


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

all stunning design...beautiful


----------



## proverticalfarm (Dec 1, 2014)

I found it because I was interested in the integrated vertical gardens. Is there a particular forum that those fall into here?


----------

